# Anyone trying or tried IUI in their 40s? Any success stories?



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

I just met with a new Doctor who offered to do IUI for us. We have only done ovarian stimulation/OI before, no IVF etc. 

It would be great to know of others doing IUI in their 40s, exchange stories, hear about success stories. Please let me know! Also, if there is already a thread about this, please tell me, I didn't find it.

Cheers


----------



## CHarwood (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there

I was 40 when I had my first and last IUI cycle. At 41, as a result of that cycle,  I had my gorgeous daughter who is now a year old. We know we are truly blessed but would be pleased if this gives you hope that IUI in over 40s can work!!!


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi ,

I had 3 iui's, unfortunately unsucessful

Good luck

Jue


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Charwood! Congratulations! Indeed, that does give hope  . Did you take stimms before the iui and then pessaries or something during the 2ww?

Jue Jue, so sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you.  . What have you decided to do?

Cheers


----------



## BluMariposa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi HMB,
Where are you doing your IUI? I'm looking to give it a try as well. I have an appointment at Lister in Feb for a consultation, so keeping my fingers x they can help (I'm 44).....

Thanks
Bluxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Hiya BlueMariposa,

I am doing iui at the American Hospital in Paris. I had a hysterscopy operation on Jan 3 to remove a polyp and mucus from my cervix. It was successful and the Doc said everything else (in my uterus) was great, so I can start iui whenever I like. I am waiting for AF to come so that I can start. I will be doing stimms, but not a lot. Dose of 75 Menapur from CD 4 to CD 7. Good luck with your cons. Based on what I hear from other 40 somethings, I would suggest you also look into tx abroad (like Spain and Greece for example). Keep me posted.

Cheers


----------



## BluMariposa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi HMB,
Thanks for info....

xx


----------



## Scoobylou (Jan 19, 2012)

Apologies for this maybe a little long entry, but after sitting on the sidelines and reading the excellent advice on the site I thought I'd share my story...

After pursuing careers/having too much of a good time at age 42 we decided to do take the plunge....I found I have an AFC of 2, and AMH 2.9, and at the consultant appointment, which was patronising and disinterested, we were told to try IVF for closure only as our chances were so low, but really DE was the only option.  It was fairly clear that there was little interest in trying to help our situation and after reading this site I suggested we have IUI, due to the fact that it was cheaper, we were told our chances were 2-4% with IUI, IVF or naturally, and also we thought if we were to go with IVF it could act as a cheaper dry run.

So took 75IU menopur from Day 2, scan at day 7 had 2 follicles at 7mm and 8mm, at day 12 had 7 ranging from 0.6 to 1.2.  I felt I couldn't trust that the best treatment was being advised and so always asked for the blood results and follicle sizes and compared to info on the web.  On day 12 I asked to up my dose so I doubled it for 2 days, had a very small bleed, probably due to change in drugs.  On day 14 had 7 follicles with one at 1.5...consultant told me this had gone on long enough and was to trigger that night.  (Conversely the nurses and sonographers were absolutely fantastic and communicative and the same message from them was couched 'congratulations, the Dr has said we can go for it)...

Had IUI on day 16, felt a bit nauseous and tender a week later, and am now 8 weeks pregnant!    Just had 7 week scan and all is OK so far.....but there is still a long way to go

I gave up drinking a month before, forced myself to eat breakfast and also drank 2 litres water a day.  I even did acupuncture for 5 weeks before - not sure it helped but I can say it didnt not help, at the very least I had someone to talk to about the process.  

So maybe we were lucky, it worked for us first time but I would advise anyone in the same circumstances to not be scared to take control of whats happening to you...

In the meantime whist this was happening we started to research DE and we have been very impressed with UKCFA, Nurture South Africa and also Ruth at IVF treatment abroad...hopefully we wont need this now though!

UPDATE:  DS born in August 2012 and am now pondering going through it all again.....


----------

